

Staying Late for Appearance? - reppic
http://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/50655/staying-late-for-appearance

======
jseeff
Interesting article and some of the comments are interesting too. Generally, I
think any right-minded person would agree that so long as your work gets done
and that you volunteer to help out with extra tasks, especially when everyone
around you is busy, "face time" is stupid and ultimately harmful.

That being said, this is a start up with 6 people so each person has a huge
effect on the company (cf: 2 lectures on culture in Sam Altman's Stanford
lecture series for example) and if it is consistently the case that one person
leaves when all others stay, there is clearly a need to re-balance the work-
load (even if it is e.g. to say that one or two nights a week, you make work
for yourself until later)....

Once the company is bigger, this issue changes/ goes away I think....

